# Australian VISA Fee Payment Method



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

Hi

As per new Australian rules, VISA fee has been increased. So now I have to pay for me and my family, a total amount of $6200 Australian dollars. I heard that the payment has to be done through Credit Card only. but I don't have that much credit limit in my card. I discussed with my banker regarding the same but they simply answered that it is not possible. I already conveyed that I have liquid cash with me and I can pay the total amount to credit card account before doing the transaction, but even the answer is as per rules it is not possible. 

Can any one experienced same problem... please suggest

Thanks in Advance
Maruthi.P


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You might want to look into obtaining a prepaid credit card. Like you would a prepaid mobile phone, you can load up the card with cash and then pay the fee that way.


----------



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You might want to look into obtaining a prepaid credit card. Like you would a prepaid mobile phone, you can load up the card with cash and then pay the fee that way.


Will it possible, in that case, I already have debit card with me with money loaded. I can pay with that right. Could you please tell me the bankers that provide prepaid card if you know plz..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

maruthipanyam said:


> Will it possible, in that case, I already have debit card with me with money loaded. I can pay with that right. Could you please tell me the bankers that provide prepaid card if you know plz..


If you have a debit card that will work as well as long as it's Visa/MC branded.


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

In my opinion, find a person having that much credit limit in aus, pay him/her that money in cash or transfer as desired.


----------



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> If you have a debit card that will work as well as long as it's Visa/MC branded.


Its clearly mentioned that payment needs to pay with credit card only.


----------



## SwiftHyd (May 13, 2013)

My cousin in US did the payment for me.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

maruthipanyam said:


> Its clearly mentioned that payment needs to pay with credit card only.



If you know someone like friends/relatives/known ppl... onshore in OZ.......you can use their credit card.....No GST 

or you can use someones credit card in India.....later pay them....but check with transaction charges.....

I did through my wife's onshore credit card.........

Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Does DIAC accept a demand draft?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

maruthipanyam said:


> Its clearly mentioned that payment needs to pay with credit card only.


Debit cards that are Visa or MC branded are acceptable. 

https://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm


----------



## amitagy (Aug 29, 2012)

How about, overpaying on your credit card, thus enhancing your limit, and then making a visa payment ? You might want to check with the card issuing bank/entity before you do that, but it should be possible.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Paying for an application lodged outside Australia
https://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm#d

leads to 
Method of Payment Accepted at Australian Missions

Bank draft in India Rupees made payable to the 'Australian High Commission, New Delhi'.



Payments for Citizenship by Descent applications using credit cards are processed in Australian Dollars (AUD) only (Mastercard, Visa, AMEX, Diners, JCB).
Note: If paying by credit card in Australian Dollars you may incur banking and currency conversion fees and you accept the risk associated with any currency fluctuations.

Visa applications may be lodged at VFS Global Service.

That is not so hard.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

maruthipanyam said:


> Its clearly mentioned that payment needs to pay with credit card only.


Where is it mentioned clearly?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Where is it mentioned clearly?


It's not.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

So why say that it has been mentioned clearly.

I am very sure that the methods are fairly easy and this is the reason that this question does not get asked often.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> So why say that it has been mentioned clearly.
> 
> I am very sure that the methods are fairly easy and this is the reason that this question does not get asked often.


My debit card is hdfc's... And it is master card.. But payment of 190 visa fee is not possible by this... 

I faced the same problem while paying for ACS.. 

So only a credit card would fit the bill(atleast as far as India is concerned)...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

divyap said:


> My debit card is hdfc's... And it is master card.. But payment of 190 visa fee is not possible by this...
> 
> I faced the same problem while paying for ACS..
> 
> So only a credit card would fit the bill(atleast as far as India is concerned)...


So the method I have posted does not apply in your case?

In that case, can Thomas Cook help? I can get a good rate from these people.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> So the method I have posted does not apply in your case?
> 
> In that case, can Thomas Cook help? I can get a good rate from these people.


Yes it didnot help.. In India we have clear distinction between a credit and a debit card's capabilities.. When I was in aus, with only a debit card, I could do all payments ....

Thanks for the Thomas cook idea.. I forgot it because NSW doesn't accept those. But for visa fee, I haven't tried it yet.. Wil let u know if anything progressive / positive... 

Last resort would be to ask my aus friends...!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well at least I never discussed credit/debit differences.

I repeat, it must be easy to pay these fees or perhaps everyone who gets a visa to Aus has a credit limit above 2 L INR.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Debit cards that are Visa or MC branded are acceptable.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm


But i noticed in this link payments via debit are for applications lodged in australia which are in person only. That does not mean debits cards are allowed for online application payment.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

samkalu said:


> But i noticed in this link payments via debit are for applications lodged in australia which are in person only. That does not mean debits cards are allowed for online application payment.


EFTPOS and Visa/MC debit cards are totally different things. In any case some else had said that it doesn't work with Indian Visa debit cards for whatever reason, I have no knowledge of Indian banks. It does work with Australian and American Visa debit cards.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone had successfully paid online via a visa/mc debit card please share experiences


----------



## rdominic (Aug 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried Thomas Cook prepaid card?


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

maruthipanyam said:


> Its clearly mentioned that payment needs to pay with credit card only.


Can we pay the money through 2 credit card's. We have to pay 3060$ and 1530$. Total we to pay 4590$. Is it possible that we break visa fee of 3060$ and dependent fee of 1530$ through separate card. 

Thanx guys


----------



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

First thing is you can pay only through credit card.
In India, Citibank will allow to pay excess payment if you/your friends has Citibank credit card and saving/salary account. 

in my case my friend in Australia has paid on behalf of me through credit card. and I have paid him in indian rupees in indian bank. (anyway he has to send dollors to india). 

I have paid $6125 towords my VISA. 

One more option is you can ask any of your friends having AMEX which may have higher credit limit. But the problem is exchange rate. It is better if you get any friend/friend friends in Australia to pay the amount. All the best.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

lmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about the payment options for my case.
> 
> ...


Hi Lalit,

I paid 3.4 lakhs towards the VISA fee for me, wife and kid using Citibank Credit card.
ICICI bank charges are bit less compared to Citibank but for some reason my transaction was failing when tried with ICICI bank CC.
As far as I know, making payment through your overseas account will also incur these charges.
Making DD and sending it to DIAC may be time consuming and might require lot of follow ups with the department for the acknowledgement letter.
CC is the fastest way with immediate acknowledgement though you end up paying some extra bucks.
Hope this helps.

Regards
Amit


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about the payment options for my case.
> 
> ...


Hi

I recently (9 oct 2013) used ICICI travel card to pay the VISA fee($6160).There are no hassles in getting the card and making the payment.For the customers with savings account in ICICI there is an option to buy the travel card online.however it asks for the journey start date when applying for the card.I mentioned it as 7 oct 2013 and left the return date blank and applied.Got the card delivered to me the same day.You need to give copy of passport to the agent delivering the card.It took 2 days from then to load the money from the bank side.

Once after the card is activated,u can login to the travel card account an activate it for ecomm usage(the card remains activated for 24hrs).Then go ahead and use the card to make the payment

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi murali,

That is great man, Thanks for the info, I have to make the payment for a similar amount. Just tell if ICICI has charged any fees for the issuance of the Travel card of taken any conversion charges for the conversion of INR into AUD to load the amount in to your card.

Also, did they ask for the air tickets as well.

Thanks

Lalit





murali2706 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently (9 oct 2013) used ICICI travel card to pay the VISA fee($6160).There are no hassles in getting the card and making the payment.For the customers with savings account in ICICI there is an option to buy the travel card online.however it asks for the journey start date when applying for the card.I mentioned it as 7 oct 2013 and left the return date blank and applied.Got the card delivered to me the same day.You need to give copy of passport to the agent delivering the card.It took 2 days from then to load the money from the bank side.
> 
> ...


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

lmittal said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Thanks for replying,
> 
> ...


I have paid close to 21K extra as tax and fees. Do not have any idea about the travel card. I am in Bangalore and applied under job code 263111.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

is there any one, used HDFC Forex card to make Visa payment. 

Thanks
Praks


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

This 3.5% charge is actually currency cross conversion charge levied by master or visa because all the currency have to be converted via USD. So ur bank does not earn through this 3.5% and 12.36% is tax which obviously goes to government account.

Regarding travel card, it is not possible to get travel through fair and normal means coz they require visa and air ticket to issue that which u dont have at this stage. 

I have spent around Rs 11,000 towards these charges as I also used CC.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Which bank's CC had you used for which you paid 11K
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lalit


It does not matter which bank cc u use, charges will be same. My payment amount was less in comparison to fees now that is after 1 sep. I have paid AUD 4590 as I applied on 31st Aug.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Hi murali,
> 
> That is great man, Thanks for the info, I have to make the payment for a similar amount. Just tell if ICICI has charged any fees for the issuance of the Travel card of taken any conversion charges for the conversion of INR into AUD to load the amount in to your card.
> 
> ...


Hi Lalit

When i applied for the card the rate was at 59.5 and icici charged @ rate 60.13 + INR 250 for the card issuance.So it totally came upto 3.7k for me.you can check thier daily exchange rates in the below link.

Overall i paid 4-5k more for the amount.

Buy Forex | Forex Trading | Forex Rates | Forex Currency Trading in India - ICICI Bank Forex

Regards,
Murali.R


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> You might want to look into obtaining a prepaid credit card. Like you would a prepaid mobile phone, you can load up the card with cash and then pay the fee that way.



Hello ozbound, you seem to be an USA to AUS expat?? If yes, can you please tell me whether you already applied for your visa. I checked with my banks here and they are charging a 3% transaction fee. Is there a way to avoid this?

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

pjs said:


> Hello ozbound, you seem to be an USA to AUS expat?? If yes, can you please tell me whether you already applied for your visa. I checked with my banks here and they are charging a 3% transaction fee. Is there a way to avoid this?
> 
> Thanks,
> PJS


Not only have I already applied for it, I've been living in Australia for over a year now. No way to avoid the international transaction fee unless you have a CC that specifically doesn't charge it. (As far as I know, all US based CCs do.) If you have an Australian friend, you could have them pay the fee for you.


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

Are people having issues paying thru credit cards in india? I got an sms from my bank stating that the maximum amount that can be transferred thru a one time online international CC payment would be 50000.. this is the prevent against fraud and is a new rule introduced by RBI.. any way around?

cheers 
alex


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Travel card is the only option.


----------



## Afaque (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been lucky to have a friend who paid for me in AU. 
But I assisted another friend in India for this. 
We visited Hdfc branch and requested for a Multi currency card. Cost INR 500.
Initially bank rep was hesitant and asked for tickets etc. But if u visit the Hdfc site and scroll down to doc requirement you will see passport copy as the only requirement, we also gave Diac invite letter to show or reason. 
Load the currency and pay. Best part of multicurrency card is that it need not be activated for ecommerce expense (unlike forex plus card) and henc is convenient. 
We came home, attempted transaction with all fingers crossed and voila. All went thro smoothly. Instant sms and mail acknowledgement. 
Next day verification call from bank and everything as smooth as silk. 
Plus we lots on conversion fee etc. 

Pls go ahead and use this, no cc required. 

Best of luck all
:hug:


----------



## Afaque (Dec 1, 2013)

Afaque said:


> I have been lucky to have a friend who paid for me in AU.
> But I assisted another friend in India for this.
> We visited Hdfc branch and requested for a Multi currency card. Cost INR 500.
> Initially bank rep was hesitant and asked for tickets etc. But if u visit the Hdfc site and scroll down to doc requirement you will see passport copy as the only requirement, we also gave Diac invite letter to show or reason.
> ...



Sorry missed time lines. 
Money already in bank. 
Got card same day, in 20 mins
Verified amount and issued cheque for required AUD, in 30 mins
Got sms confirmation of money on account in 3 hours
Accessed netbanking and activated card, 20 mins
Payment done. So all in a days work. 
Think that's pretty swift:clap2:


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Afaque said:


> Sorry missed time lines.
> Money already in bank.
> Got card same day, in 20 mins
> Verified amount and issued cheque for required AUD, in 30 mins
> ...


Can you please elaborate a bit ...how to activate the card via netbanking?

Thanks in advance...!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Can I pay the DIAC fee via ICICI travel card? I have applied for AUD travel card from icici bank.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

murali2706 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently (9 oct 2013) used ICICI travel card to pay the VISA fee($6160).There are no hassles in getting the card and making the payment.For the customers with savings account in ICICI there is an option to buy the travel card online.however it asks for the journey start date when applying for the card.I mentioned it as 7 oct 2013 and left the return date blank and applied.Got the card delivered to me the same day.You need to give copy of passport to the agent delivering the card.It took 2 days from then to load the money from the bank side.
> 
> ...


I have also applied for ICICI travel card. How to activate it for ecommerce usages? 
Thanks in advance. ..!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

khatri said:


> Can I pay the DIAC fee via ICICI travel card? I have applied for AUD travel card from icici bank.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


hello khatri,

yes, you can use icici travel card for paying visa application and this mode of payment has many benefits. Just surf the below link for getting an insight into the way to apply for this card, how to activate it online and salient features etc.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-6.html

the above link has really excellent resources.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Option 1 is : Travel card, but most of the bank refuse to provide it and ask for Visa and travel tickets. 

Option 2 is : Get a Credit Card against FD deposits. 

Option 3 is : A friend or relative living in Aus. 

Rest, i don't we can do anything as bank nowadays don't provide 3-4 Lac limit on CC abd debit cards.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

khatri said:


> I have also applied for ICICI travel card. How to activate it for ecommerce usages?
> Thanks in advance. ..!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Login into https://prepaid.icicibank.com/icici/html/customer.html
and enable the limit and activate.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all help...paid the visa fee qith travel card

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

*Got of forex card!*

Hi All,

Thanks for all the info here. 

Today i managed to get a hdfc multi currency forex plus card. Has anyone used this card before? When i logged into netbanking, i couldnot see an option to enable e-commerce translation. I have used a GBP forex plus card from HDFC before and it had the enable e-commerce translation option. so for a multi currency card is e-commerce translation active by default...was just wondering... 

ideally this should be a question to the hdfc customer care department .. probably need to call them up tommr morning

alex


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

*Urgent help!*

Hi All,

I am not able to pay the visa fee using an HDFC multicurrency card, surprising i could see people form this thread using the same type of card successfully in recent past.

Anyone used an normal HDFC forex plus card recently? ( after 6th Dec).

Please suggest workarounds for this issue.

alex


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier. They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help

can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

n.sh said:


> I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier. They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help
> 
> can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


hi buddy, yes, you can pay visa application fees using other's card but ensure that it has transaction limit more than your visa fees. even, you may try for credit and debit cards as well that are belong to Australia. Trust me they work well.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I shall try and channelize myself in this direction only now. have some friends there so will check with them. Thanks again. 



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, yes, you can pay visa application fees using other's card but ensure that it has transaction limit more than your visa fees. even, you may try for credit and debit cards as well that are belong to Australia. Trust me they work well.


----------



## abhi1981 (Dec 1, 2013)

Paying visa free has become a big issue for every one here and moreover I have seen bank changing his rules branch to branch.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

abhi1981 said:


> Paying visa free has become a big issue for every one here and moreover I have seen bank changing his rules branch to branch.


True, I went to ICICI branch and the guy told that Travel cards are given only upon showing passport that is stamped for VISA.
He said "outward remittance" can be used to send money. Its just a simple form where details about the recipient has to be filled in. Not sure if anyone in this forum tried this??


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

lvonline said:


> True, I went to ICICI branch and the guy told that Travel cards are given only upon showing passport that is stamped for VISA.
> He said "outward remittance" can be used to send money. Its just a simple form where details about the recipient has to be filled in. Not sure if anyone in this forum tried this??


Dude just tell them that many of your friends have received travel card without VISA Stamped...Explain them that to avail visa itself you need this card.....

Also force them to talk to their seniors......Most of them are confused........

if it does not work then look for other options .......I have heard that kotak bank is also offering travel card


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Radubey... will try to persuade them.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Folks, new RBI rules seems to effecting payments via travel card. HDFC travel cards isnt working, got to know from another thread in this forum.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Folks, new RBI rules seems to effecting payments via travel card. HDFC travel cards isnt working, got to know from another thread in this forum.


Bro what RBI rules??

Any specifics???


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> Bro what RBI rules??
> 
> Any specifics???


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

Check recent posts on above thread. Recently payment thru HDFC forex cards was declined.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> Check recent posts on above thread. Recently payment thru HDFC forex cards was declined.


What i understand from the RBI new rule found online is that funds cannot to tranferred to other forex trading companies, betting online etc where you tranfer money and later on some profit is again deposited into the same account....

Reserve Bank of India

RBI warns of forex trading through foreign portals - Livemint

I might be wrong since its my assessment


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Request to add name to the list - Neville Smith*



amitk0703 said:


> I have paid close to 21K extra as tax and fees. Do not have any idea about the travel card. I am in Bangalore and applied under job code 263111.


.

Hi Lalit,

Nice to connect with you, thru this forum.

Could you please add the following names to your list and also grant us permissions to use filters ,so that we could get a sense of the timeline.

Neville Smith - Offshore - 190 - India - ACT - 223111 - HR Advisor - 12th Sept. 2013 - EOI updated - 21 Nov 2013 - 60 points - Pending(Awaiting SS)

CSP -Offshore - 190 - India - ACT - 223111 - HR Advisor - 12th Sept. 2013 - EOI updated - 26 Nov 2013 - 60 points - Pending(Awaiting SS)

Thanks
Neville


----------



## windofchange (Mar 13, 2014)

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not able to pay the visa fee using an HDFC multicurrency card, surprising i could see people form this thread using the same type of card successfully in recent past.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to know I just made my payment of AUD6120 using HDFC Forex card. I had some issues and here is how I solved it:

I took a HDFC forex plus "Multicurrency" card and loaded with money and tried to make the payment from India and abroad, nothing worked, was getting an error message. I followed up with bank and they finally concluded it is a problem they have with Common wealth bank in Australia where the DIAC has account. This bank will not accept payments from this card of HDFC.

If I have the take the money out of my card and buy an ICICI card I would loose around 18K. The helpful bank staff gave me an option to take "Single currency" Forex plus card where they would transfer the AUD from my Multi currency card.

I got the new card in half an hours time and money was loaded into my new "single currency" card. - But this will work only outside India. So I took the help of a friend of mine in UK to make the online payment from UK using my card details. It just worked in no time and now the payment is done!

I hope this would be helpful for people who have already taken the HDFC multi currency card and are in trouble.

Cheers


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys , Can I use my ICICI *DEBIT* card for payment of Visa fees .
Anyone tried that ?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

prseeker said:


> Guys , Can I use my ICICI *DEBIT* card for payment of Visa fees .
> Anyone tried that ?


I tried my ICICI bank privilege account debit card to make payment of AUD 5350 but transaction was declined.

Regards
Amit


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I tried my ICICI bank privilege account debit card to make payment of AUD 5350 but transaction was declined.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


As per latest RBI guidelines, debit cards can now be only used for domestic transactions... if you want to use it for international purchase, you need to visit branch or call cust care to activate the facility. .. 

Btw... you can get a forex card from ICICI...it works

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Any one knows if ICICI travel card can be used to make a payment of around AUD 8800 or roughly Rs. 5 38 000? Or if there's a limit on it?


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Any one knows if ICICI travel card can be used to make a payment of around AUD 8800 or roughly Rs. 5 38 000? Or if there's a limit on it?


One guy paid 7040 AUD thru ICICI travel card. I bet you can. Better ask a bank representative.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sure. That helps. Thanks !


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone knows how can I transfer cash from my HDFC Savings account to my ICICI AUD Travel Card?


----------



## Gurudutt (Mar 28, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Anyone knows how can I transfer cash from my HDFC Savings account to my ICICI AUD Travel Card?


U gotta ask ur Bank to do the same for you as they alone are authorised to do so..


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I tried my ICICI bank privilege account debit card to make payment of AUD 5350 but transaction was declined.
> 
> Regards
> Amit




debit cards dont have so much of spending limit per day. whereas forex card has no limit to spend. icici bank forex card has to be activated online and you can spend entire amount of balance in one go.

it is not so that payment cannot be made from india, it is that payment cannot go to indian merchants who charges in indian rupees. hence you can make payments on websites which are charging in foreign currency. in short payment has to be in foreign currency and not in indian rupees.

debit card and credit card also has a 3.5% to 4% of currency conversion charge, which is not applied in forex card.

better go for forex card and make the payment. if your family member or friend has a forex card, you can topup the same and use it, as it is not required that card should be of the applicant.

best of luck to all of you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> debit cards dont have so much of spending limit per day. whereas forex card has no limit to spend. icici bank forex card has to be activated online and you can spend entire amount of balance in one go.
> 
> it is not so that payment cannot be made from india, it is that payment cannot go to indian merchants who charges in indian rupees. hence you can make payments on websites which are charging in foreign currency. in short payment has to be in foreign currency and not in indian rupees.
> 
> ...


Do you know if we can top up the Forex card without going to the branch?


----------



## dsangeethaa (Jun 10, 2014)

windofchange said:


> I just wanted to know I just made my payment of AUD6120 using HDFC Forex card. I had some issues and here is how I solved it:
> 
> I took a HDFC forex plus "Multicurrency" card and loaded with money and tried to make the payment from India and abroad, nothing worked, was getting an error message. I followed up with bank and they finally concluded it is a problem they have with Common wealth bank in Australia where the DIAC has account. This bank will not accept payments from this card of HDFC.
> 
> ...





hi friend,

does hdfc can transfer from multicurrency card to single currency card aud card,

without loosing money like unloading and loading to single currency card.

can you tell in detail


----------



## jaya73 (Jul 22, 2014)

dsangeethaa said:


> hi friend,
> 
> does hdfc can transfer from multicurrency card to single currency card aud card,
> 
> ...


Hi Sangeetha,
Could you make the payment? I am also planning to make the payment, but most of the bank denied to issue the travel card without the visa and ticket. Your experience will be very useful for me please.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I was able to get hold of a Credit card with available limit to pay the visa fee.

However, I am now confused as to which is a better option - CC or travel card? I want to save as many bucks as possible.

Please suggest.

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Travel Card if you get will be the best option.try ICICI /HDFC.


Thanks ,
Eva



kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was able to get hold of a Credit card with available limit to pay the visa fee.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathyajith77 (Nov 9, 2015)

HDFC Bank is providing MultiCurrency ForexPlus cards if you submit your Invitation copy and Passport copy. I have got one issued by the bank on 07 Nov 2015


----------

